

The myth of the wireless spectrum crisis - disgruntledphd2
http://gigaom.com/2012/10/21/the-myth-of-the-wireless-spectrum-crisis/

======
JagMicker
The wireless companies want a piece of the spectrum that's been reserved for
professional audio (primarily wireless microphones). NAB had a good article
about it last year:
[http://www.nab.org/documents/newsroom/pressRelease.asp?id=25...](http://www.nab.org/documents/newsroom/pressRelease.asp?id=2516)

It'd be cost-prohibitive to replace all of that pro. audio equipment. Think of
all the wireless microphones, transmitters, receivers, etc. for a typically
Broadway show with up to 100 performers. Now thing about government offices,
news studios, etc. There's simply too much equipment to replace.

